
Apple’s Response to Hey Showcases What’s Most Broken About the Apple App Store - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/apples-response-hey-showcases-whats-most-broken-about-apple-app-store
======
benologist
Apple's response is a start but simply being able to challenge the rules
doesn't ensure a fair hearing when you do so. In many cases fairness will only
be achieved if Apple actually changes their rules. Let's see what they
actually say when GOG and Steam and Epic and YouPorn and Mozilla and Microsoft
and Google wish to publish their forbidden apps and marketplaces, when Netflix
wants a registration and payment form like the Apple Music app on Google Play,
when someone wants to publish an Electron app on the Mac App Store etc.
They've already had ten years to listen and they already know every major
gripe.

